# Quel navigateur choisir ?



## Gabinio54 (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,  aujourd'hui j'ai une question qui peut paraître pourrie mais à votre avis, quelle est le meilleur navigateur à utiliser sur Mac?
Merci!


----------



## Larme (17 Janvier 2013)

Chrome et Safari ont leurs adeptes.
Pas mal de gens te diront que FireFox est un très gros consommateur de ressources, d'autres te diront que Safari a tendance à faire pareil, dans une moindre mesure après X temps et X onglets...
Opera est plus minimaliste, faut aimer.
Y'en a pas vraiment de meilleur, y'a celui qui te convient.


----------



## Gabinio54 (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. 
Toi tu préfère utiliser le quel?


----------



## Califila (17 Janvier 2013)

Gabinio54 a dit:


> Bonjour,  aujourd'hui j'ai une question qui peut paraître pourrie mais à votre avis, quelle est le meilleur navigateur à utiliser sur Mac?
> Merci!



Moi je les ai tous (enfin je crois)  Ça n'a aucune utilité de les avoir tous mais bon... Dans mon cas, sans aucun doute possible, Chrome et Safari se place loin devant. Je dirais même Chrome premier suivi de Safari. Puis Firefox mais qui, comme dit précédemment, consomme vraiment beaucoup de ressources mémoires. Ensuite, c'est un peu tout le peloton qui suit et qui comporte Opera, iCab, Camino, SlimBoat, Sleipnir...
Mais bon, Chrome et Safari pour moi sont nettement au-dessus du lot.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Janvier 2013)

De toute façon quel intérêt à se limiter à un seul navigateur&#8230; 

C'est comme vouloir n'utiliser qu'un seul traitement de texte&#8230; :mouais:

On prend celui qui convient au besoin du moment&#8230;


----------



## gmaa (17 Janvier 2013)

Et il arrive (c'est beaucoup moins fréquent maintenant) que certains sites soit mieux "traités" (mieux vus) avec un navigateur plutôt qu'un autre.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2013)

Je les ai à peu près tous aussi. Chrome est rapide mais consomme trop à mon goût, Safari aussi.
Comme la rapidité ne m'est pas si importante, j'utilise préférentiellement Firefox (et SeaMonkey), que je synchronise avec tous mes postes (Ouinedoze et Linux compris).

J'utilise une version dé-gougueulisée de Chrome et Safari à l'occasion. Ainsi qu'Opera, qui a pas mal de qualité. iCab, OmniWeb et Camino ne sont plus là que pour la petite histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2013)

Pour ma part Iron a supplanté Safari qui explose le CPU et emballe les ventilons depuis quelques temps. J'ai utilisé longtemps Camino léger et rapide , mais qui n'évolue plus et je ne supporte plus son interface datant de l'époque préhistorique .Cela dit , je suis un vieux grincheux .
Chrome pour son côté fouineur et Firefox bien pataud ont disparu de mon MBP sous ML
Sur mon deuxième MBP reste sous SL , Safari est très stable  et moins gourmand , Flash non installé (ceci expliquant peut être cela )


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2013)

Curieux comme les avis diffèrent pour le même navigateur, j'utilise Firefox (simplement parce que je le connais bien mais j'ai Safari et Chrome présent aussi) depuis longtemps et avec mon dernier MBPR sous ML 8.2 je le trouve particulièrement "super rapide"...


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
J'utilise principalement Safari et Firefox en seconde main.
Je refuse d'utiliser tous les trucs Google que je juge trop intrusifs comme Gmail, etc. :sick:
 Chrome ne passera pas par moi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

j'ai tenté d'essayer Opera pour voir, mais impossible de faire apparaître les accents avec le clavier Qwerty . j'ai du rater une étape mais j'ai disqualifié Opera sans sommation
Iron reste loin devant pour ma part


----------



## lejoss (14 Février 2013)

ah bon, il existe autre chose que Safari ?


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2013)

Internet Explorer.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2013)

bonjour,

Sur les sites français j'utilise uniquement Safari. 
Par contre sur les sites étrangers je navigue avec Chrome pour son excellent systeme de traduction automatique des pages web.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Internet Explorer.






Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## lejoss (15 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sur les sites français j'utilise uniquement Safari.
> Par contre sur les sites étrangers je navigue avec Chrome pour son excellent systeme de traduction automatique des pages web.




Sinon, tu te mets à l'anglais


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2013)

Mais il n'y a pas que l'anglais. Je vais sur des sites en espagnol, finlandais et russe.


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2013)

Le japonais est rigolo aussi. Au niveau de la traduction.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais il n'y a pas que l'anglais. Je vais sur des sites en espagnol, finlandais et russe.



Comment on dit chatte en russe ?


----------



## ciryon (15 Février 2013)

@bompi,

Tu pourrais expliquer "Chrome dégougueulisé", s'il-te-plait ?


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2013)

Chrome est un bon navigateur mais un brin intrusif. On peut déjà passer sur Chromium, le projet OpenSource sur lequel il se base, qui a l'air moins pire.
Ou carrément passer à SRWare Iron qui en est une version épurée (voir le comparatif) donc un peu plus respectueuse de tes données.
Mais, rassure-toi, il y a plein de manières de récupérer des informations sur ton comportement Web et de te profiler... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

notons que Iron ne supporte pas le H264
et que les extensions Chrome fonctionnent sur Iron
personnellement j'en ai i installé 3 
adblock, Instagram et Twitter 
très satisfait de ce navigateur


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2013)

Pendant qu'on y est : ne tenant pas à installer Flash sur mon système, je l'ai cantonné à Iron (en reprenant l'extension qui vient avec Chrome...)


----------



## ciryon (15 Février 2013)

Voilà qui est intéressant. Merci.


----------



## Franz59 (29 Avril 2015)

Je suis d'accord pour SW Iron +++
Mais j'utilise désormais *Torch* qui en plus des avantages d'Iron, possède des fonctionnalités hyperpratiques (Torrents, carptures vidéeos,...) intégrées 
A l'occasion, j'utilse Firefox par obligation Pro (et pour certaines extensions)
Je n'utilise plus Safari depuis longtemps...


----------



## kaos (29 Avril 2015)

Gabinio54 a dit:


> Bonjour,  aujourd'hui j'ai une question qui peut paraître pourrie mais à votre avis, quelle est le meilleur navigateur à utiliser sur Mac?
> Merci!



Je crois que la vraie question, c'est quelles sont tes habitudes et tes besoins sur le net, à partir de là, nous pourrons t'orienter sur le navigateur le plus adapté.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Je crois que la vraie question, c'est quelles sont tes habitudes et tes besoins sur le net, à partir de là, nous pourrons t'orienter sur le navigateur le plus adapté.


Plus de deux ans après, il cherche encore, tu crois ? 

Le problème de SRWare Iron : trop lent à suivre les mises à jour de sécurité de Chromium.

Actuellement, j'aime bien Opera comme navigateur de complément. Sinon le principal reste Safari, le secondaire Firefox.


Petit bilan :
– Shiira  dead (seppuku)
– Camino dead (Mozilla m'a tuer)
– Sunrise porté disparu (soleil couchant)
– Stainless en fuite (l'acier s'est oxidé)
– Omniweb en coma prolongé (ou développement perpétuel)

Restent :
– Google Chrome (spyware)
– Google Chromium (promis, je suis gentil)
– SRWare Iron (toujours en retard d'une guerre)
– Opera (y'a pas qu'eux)
– Vivaldi (la pizza quatre saisons)
– Torch (pour fumer la moquette)
– Sleipnir (jeu de mains, jeu de vilains)
– Tor Browser (par les Chinois du F.B.I.)
– iCab (you talkin' to me ?)
– Firefox (j'veux pas crever)
– Safari (livré avec)



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Ne cherchez plus le meilleur navigateur pour Mac, il est déjà sur votre Mac. Plus rapide et efficient que tous les autres, Safari fluidifie la navigation et œuvre à préserver l’autonomie de votre ordinateur portable. (…) Safari est le seul à posséder autant d’atouts et à offrir une expérience web aussi complète. C’est pour cela qu’il est le roi de la jungle des navigateurs


----------



## kaos (29 Avril 2015)

Ben oui il cherche encore, puisqu'il ne c'est pas reconnecté pour répondre, donc il a pas de navigateur 

et merci pour les "Restent :"


----------

